# Vorbereitung zur Pruefung NRW



## CoXx-Worlld (7. November 2012)

Hallo, da Ich zurzeit auch meinen Schein mache und nirgends eine vernünftige Website gefunden habe wo man alles lernen konnte (Theorie, Fische und Praktische aufgaben), habe Ich angefangen eine zu Programmieren.
Möchte diese natürlich für jedermann (frau ) zur verfügung stellen.

Fragen und Anregungen oder sogar Fehler bitte melden...
Lob wird natürlich auch gern gesehen |supergri

http://fp.zumbruzz.de


MfG


----------



## Infamous (9. November 2012)

*AW: Vorbereitung zur Pruefung NRW*



CoXx-Worlld schrieb:


> Hallo, da Ich zurzeit auch meinen Schein mache und nirgends eine vernünftige Website gefunden habe wo man alles lernen konnte (Theorie, Fische und Praktische aufgaben), habe Ich angefangen eine zu Programmieren.
> Möchte diese natürlich für jedermann (frau ) zur verfügung stellen.
> 
> Fragen und Anregungen oder sogar Fehler bitte melden...
> ...



Ein Vorschlag von mir. Nimm die originalen Bilder raus. Die sind kopier geschützt.


----------

